# Another fine finish.



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Finished...well, a few parts for the display are on the way but my job ended awhile back.

I'll have more from the grand opening in March.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

A bit more...


----------



## AbsolutePainting (Feb 9, 2011)

Looks very nice...Good work!


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Nice job! What company?


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Lobby soffit, thank you S.W. Promar200 0 voc low sheen ultradeep base!!

2 coats over p5 Wasatch primer, using my 3/4" Colossus 9" cover.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

DeanV said:


> Nice job! What company?


This is my client's second unit, a third is currently on the Architect's radar.
There are 70+ around the east/Midwest, these guys are good at setting up and laying waste to the competition.
My type of client...


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Unlike most contracts, the colors, size of walls, and lighting placement/style caused me to scrutinize the electrician's prints...in GREAT detail.
As you can see, they bang into every wall in different directions.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Looks nice.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Nice job Wise. Very sharp looking.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Looks like the owner made the right choice by going directly through you for the painting rather then through the contractor.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Looks great! How long were you there?


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Looks great. 

How much of it did you have to redo since the last photos?

(from construction)


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Looking good. Thanks for the post because I didn't know about the low sheen stuff before this either.


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

Very cool, Wise

I saw some pictures you'd posted from this job awhile back..but I couldn't figure out what it was. (I thought it was someones house).


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

Looks nice...Thanks for sharing.


----------



## prototype66 (Mar 13, 2008)

Fantastic Wise, keep em going! It is nice to hook up with a repeat client like this, back for repaints later too! How many sessions did you snag on the tanning bed while the first coats were drying?


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

CApainter said:


> Looks like the owner made the right choice by going directly through you for the painting rather then through the contractor.


It was a bumpy ride, but imho, it's the best course of action for my clients.
Painting should always be handled outside of a GC's reach for many reasons.
The first that comes to mind is quality finish.



Schmidt & Co. said:


> Looks great! How long were you there?


12 days, planned 5, 3 were for meetings, 4 were show up half days.




NEPS.US said:


> Looks great.
> 
> How much of it did you have to redo since the last photos?
> 
> (from construction)


1 hour of brisk touching up.
The low sheen ultradeep touches up with ease.



TJ Paint said:


> Looking good. Thanks for the post because I didn't know about the low sheen stuff before this either.


It isn't widely available, even here.
My home store services 2 large union shops, so everything is stocked all the time.
An hour away...never heard of it.



Steve Richards said:


> Very cool, Wise
> 
> I saw some pictures you'd posted from this job awhile back..but I couldn't figure out what it was. (I thought it was someones house).


I wish this was a residential palette!!




prototype66 said:


> Fantastic Wise, keep em going! It is nice to hook up with a repeat client like this, back for repaints later too! How many sessions did you snag on the tanning bed while the first coats were drying?


Lol, I mentioned a few sessions to cure my farmer tan...the creams are $150.00 per bottle though...
I have some work to do on his first unit, the burgundy is fading a bit in the front area and other use issues.


----------



## Dschadt (Aug 21, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Finished lobby, burgundy "volume" in the back exit area.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Back door.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Did you do the door frames too?


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

TJ Paint said:


> Did you do the door frames too?


Yep.
Used my favorite SoloSemi, whizz rolled, 2 coats, B.M. Shaker Beige.
No option to spray, super tight jobsite due to operating business upstairs sharing the entry.

The doors were finished by the General Contractor's shop painter.
The Foreman sent them back twice due to a scrubbly turd finish.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

I think this is the best job you posted yet. (my favorite any way)


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

bikerboy said:


> I think this is the best job you posted yet. (my favorite any way)


This is a great client.
He got in the GC's face after they tried to fire me, have my client fire me...then call the Police to forcefully remove me...they walked away unable to charge me with threatening the Foreman with severe violence.
I didn't, but I can see how he thought I might...as I screamed in his face for 10 minutes.
Don't steal food off my kid'$ table and we'll get along just fine...

Long story short, my client fired the project manager, and this job earned me 4 new gray hairs...in my goatee.

This GC is huge...plutonium enrichment facility in New Mexico huge.
4 states huge.
Crossed the wrong small time painter.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

NEPS.US said:


> Looks great.
> 
> How much of it did you have to redo since the last photos?
> 
> (from construction)


:laughing: 
definitely a improvement

wtg wise!


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

You got a goatee like my best buddy. 

I always give him crap about it. Saying one day I'm gonna sneak in his place while he's sleeping and cut it off. 

I always tell him to get rid of his security blanket, and leave it back in the 90s where it belongs


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

TJ Paint said:


> You got a goatee like my best buddy.
> 
> I always give him crap about it. Saying one day I'm gonna sneak in his place while he's sleeping and cut it off.
> 
> I always tell him to get rid of his security blanket, and leave it back in the 90s where it belongs


Was that a goatee?I thought it was his newest brush!Nice work Wise.Crisp and clean.:thumbsup:


----------



## Dschadt (Aug 21, 2011)

Very cool job. The darks look especially nice.


----------

